# Done with the Diesel



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Regulations matter including fewer restrictions on SUV's/CUV's in the US making no sense for limiting CO2. Diesels would have been an interim solution but now the public still has their heads in thirsty gasser SUV's. The government is not wise when it comes to much of this.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

matthewhellyar151 said:


> ....I feel we are now in the situation that the diesel pipe looks clean due to the particle reduction in size, what more worrying is that these finer particles are much more likely to enter the blood stream. You can image what this could be causing for the future.
> In the UK a lot of the cars purchased new is controlled by the company car drivers. They are currently being encouraged to by petrol hybrids these in turn enter the second hand car market. These company cars are chosen due to tax implications at this time. Company car drivers are currently being offered for a 320d for example and you would have to pay £2000 in tax (on top of you usual tax) compared with the 330e that is currently only car to compare at this time is £1000 in tax what would you choose?
> BMW are being cunning here as the hybrids are still top of range vehicles sure there is a 3 pot petrol hybrid base model on its way for much lower price tag to hit their range. You get my point, the company car market in the uk is big the tax on non hybrids is huge now, these hybrids will filter down to private market due to our current tax regimes.
> Look out what we buy in Europe dictates your market too, Sure if it was not for France PSA group who loved diesels and did huge amounts of development with this diesel technology. This and other country's tax regimes that encouraged people to go with lower co2 oil burners for years. I am sure other markets around the world would never have thought of high revving Diesels in cars (relatively), I don't think Toyota or Honda could really get their heads round diesels being encouraged and developed, they were very late to the table with their diesels, How correct they were in hind sight. possibly?


From "probe in exhaust" studies, gassers indeed had higher small particulate (read: invisible) counts than diesels. One study conveniently avoided proof of their claim that diesel exhaust particulates were more toxic. The particulates make it to the small alveoli when smaller but not necessarily into the bloodstream but this is not looked at. The black diesel emissions are larger particulates which mostly fall to the ground and cover outdoor furniture and statues that sort of thing. Not so good but better than in the lungs....


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I had to occasionally suck 1000 Hp emergency diesel exhaust when A-gang toofed the valve line up and the diesel exhausted to the living spaces rather than sucked from them. Submariners been breathing diesel fumes since the first diesel submarines, and the snowflakes are always looking for harm. We had one ‘federal‘ jacka-lope that swore the cadmium of diesel fuel was material deleterious.


----------



## bradclanton (Feb 5, 2017)

Coltrek said:


> I just bought a 2018 X5 35d for 45K with 54K miles. Just 'sayin . . .


You will LOVE this car.


----------



## NicoleW (3 mo ago)

ghpup said:


> Maybe I am naive, but I would think the dealer would provide a good trade in value regardless of the recall. They will be paid by BMW to do the recall (zero money out of pocket) and even though as Autoputzer indicates there has been a fall in diesel reliability, these vehicles still have good demand.


What the dealer can do also depends on the state. I have two 535D models. I acquired my ex’s in the separation. My friend is the sales manager at a local dealership and since both are paid off but only have 9 and 10 months left on the warranties, I tossed around the idea of trading in both. Despite KBB coming in at $21k, he said he could only give me $13k for each car because there is an active recall with no fix, they can’t sell it on their lot. They would sell it to auction. I’ve been insuring, garaging and pissed off at the sight of it reminding me of my ex every time I go in the garage for 10 months. Relieved that they JUST came out w/ a fix and I have an appointment…but I think the ability to trade/sell/purchase with an active recall with no fix may not just be what the dealership would like to do. 🥴
~N


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> What the dealer can do also depends on the state. I have two 535D models. I acquired my ex’s in the separation. My friend is the sales manager at a local dealership and since both are paid off but only have 9 and 10 months left on the warranties, I tossed around the idea of trading in both. Despite KBB coming in at $21k, he said he could only give me $13k for each car because there is an active recall with no fix, they can’t sell it on their lot. They would sell it to auction. I’ve been insuring, garaging and pissed off at the sight of it reminding me of my ex every time I go in the garage for 10 months. Relieved that they JUST came out w/ a fix and I have an appointment…but I think the ability to trade/sell/purchase with an active recall with no fix may not just be what the dealership would like to do. 🥴
> ~N


To my understanding and checking on both of my N57, f10 and f15, vehicles is that there is a solution for all recalls. I've had both the HPFP and EGR recall completed on my f15. EGR was August 30. The HPFP was done on the f10 back in April. It is currently having the EGR completed. Thing with the f10 was that I had to push the service department at the dealer to tell why they could get parts for the f15, but not the f10 given they are the same engine while picking up the f15 in August. SA checked with Parts and lo and behold...they can get parts. Appointment made for October 7. Unfortunately, they were unable to finish yesterday and should have it by 9 AM today.

Your dealer has no excuse now. Push them on the value. It is worth more than what they are offering.


----------



## NicoleW (3 mo ago)

ghpup said:


> To my understanding and checking on both of my N57, f10 and f15, vehicles is that there is a solution for all recalls. I've had both the HPFP and EGR recall completed on my f15. EGR was August 30. The HPFP was done on the f10 back in April. It is currently having the EGR completed. Thing with the f10 was that I had to push the service department at the dealer to tell why they could get parts for the f15, but not the f10 given they are the same engine while picking up the f15 in August. SA checked with Parts and lo and behold...they can get parts. Appointment made for October 7. Unfortunately, they were unable to finish yesterday and should have it by 9 AM today.
> 
> Your dealer has no excuse now. Push them on the value. It is worth more than what they are offering.


Thank you. 😘. I have an appointment for both cars 10/19


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

NicoleW said:


> Thank you. 😘. I have an appointment for both cars 10/19


Good luck. It took the dealer overnight, but I picked the car up promptly at 9:00 AM Saturday. It drove nicely and will make a 2500 mile round trip in a week and half to make sure it continues to.


----------

